# Sense of humour failure



## Tez3 (May 12, 2018)

Well, blow me, I post something amusing to make people smile even a laugh a bit and a mod deletes it with a snippy bad tempered note. My, I've hit a nerve somewhere haven't I. 
So read this quick, this will go too with another snippy note and perhaps ooh a reprimand and a ban. 

Ps so it was porn then..............


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 12, 2018)

The fortnight skin thing? That's a really popular game that has "skins" or different character designs. The two names the person gave at the end was probably his actual name and his in game name, not porn


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 12, 2018)

What sort of fool takes spam sent in private, turns it into public spam, and then gets upset when the spam is deleted?


----------



## drop bear (May 12, 2018)

Tez so long as your joke didn't tank as badly as this guy. You are doing alright.


----------



## Headhunter (May 12, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> What sort of fool takes spam sent in private, turns it into public spam, and then gets upset when the spam is deleted?


Yeah good point lol


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> What sort of fool takes spam sent in private, turns it into public spam, and then gets upset when the spam is deleted?


Is it really cool for moderators to call people fools?  Come on, man.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> What sort of fool takes spam sent in private, turns it into public spam, and then gets upset when the spam is deleted?




Sweetie,* I wasn't upset!* I was totally bemused because I didn't understand one word of the PM, *not one word* hence my posting to see if anyone could enlightened me! If someone is offering me 'skins' what does that mean, ( it just seemed saucy, I thought I could be lucky and have a nubile young man offering me something interesting!) and what season is starting! Now it may make sense to the young and/or Americans but meant absolutely nothing to me, I actually thought if I posted it people would have fun making fun of me being old and unable to actually understand what it said!!!! 

So it was deleted, ( you may think it wasn't funny but you also allow overtly political posts, rants about starving oneself which really isn't funny etc etc but my joke gets deleted?) ok you don't get my sense of humour so ignore BUT I still don't know what skins are, am I in luck or is it slang for something very boring!!!

It's this.......


----------



## Buka (May 13, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Tez so long as your joke didn't tank as badly as this guy. You are doing alright.



Yeah, top that awkward. That was so f'd.


----------



## pdg (May 13, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> BUT I still don't know what skins are, am I in luck or is it slang for something very boring!!!



Most common usage I can think of for "skins" is as a slang term for cigarette papers.

But, I don't know the context of the joke in question...




Edit: pm the joke to me if you want - I'm British and hard to offend


----------



## Headhunter (May 13, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Sweetie,* I wasn't upset!* I was totally bemused because I didn't understand one word of the PM, *not one word* hence my posting to see if anyone could enlightened me! If someone is offering me 'skins' what does that mean, ( it just seemed saucy, I thought I could be lucky and have a nubile young man offering me something interesting!) and what season is starting! Now it may make sense to the young and/or Americans but meant absolutely nothing to me, I actually thought if I posted it people would have fun making fun of me being old and unable to actually understand what it said!!!!
> 
> So it was deleted, ( you may think it wasn't funny but you also allow overtly political posts, rants about starving oneself which really isn't funny etc etc but my joke gets deleted?) ok you don't get my sense of humour so ignore BUT I still don't know what skins are, am I in luck or is it slang for something very boring!!!
> 
> It's this.......


I think the whole point is it was deleted because it was spam pm with probably a virus link and you then posted that whole message into a thread so everyone could click on that spam link. 

Also it's about a video game nothing more probably some nerd with no life trying to scam people


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2018)

pdg said:


> Most common usage I can think of for "skins" is as a slang term for cigarette papers.
> 
> But, I don't know the context of the joke in question...
> 
> ...




That's what my son said.



Headhunter said:


> I think the whole point is it was deleted because it was spam pm with probably a virus link and you then posted that whole message into a thread so everyone could click on that spam link.




Then why not explain that's what it was* with a warning to me* not to click onto the link, that would have been the decent thing to do, not send me a snarky message and delete the whole thread.The link could have been taken out and a post put underneath explaining what it said and what it was. Then I would have been enlightened and not totally puzzled by the strange message ( *how was I supposed to know it was spam anyway if I didn't know what it said? American is a strange language *), disappointed to know I'd don't have a toy boy messenger but still puzzled as to what the 'season' is or what it has to do with video games. There's a season for video games?

In the 12 years I've been here I've never had a spam message.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> What sort of fool takes spam sent in private, turns it into public spam, and then gets upset when the spam is deleted?




Perhaps the sort of fool who didn't know it was spam and no one had the courtesy to inform her? Perhaps she didn't get upset (other than taken aback at the rudeness of the message) but actually didn't understand what the damn message said. perhaps she thought the message was humorous and wanted to share the humour of not being able to understand what she thought was a proper message? I didn't report it as spam btw, I reported it because I suspected, wrongly ( but you didn't take the time to explain) that it might have been rude.

Skins means nothing to me, I've looked it up since and it means as someone has said cigarette papers for roll ups. Fortnight in the UK is the usual term for two weeks.

Don't assume everyone is as savvy as you are when it comes to the internet or that everyone understands the words to mean the same as you think, they don't. Yeah, 'I'm stupid' for not realising it was spam but how much worse to castigate someone for not knowing something and then not telling them. I may be a old fool but at least I would have been polite, explained the real nature of the message and warned the receiver not to click on the link to see what it is. A little courtesy and understanding goes a long way.


----------



## Ryan_ (May 13, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Perhaps the sort of fool who didn't know it was spam and no one had the courtesy to inform her? Perhaps she didn't get upset (other than taken aback at the rudeness of the message) but actually didn't understand what the damn message said. perhaps she thought the message was humorous and wanted to share the humour of not being able to understand what she thought was a proper message? I didn't report it as spam btw, I reported it because I suspected, wrongly ( but you didn't take the time to explain) that it might have been rude.
> 
> Skins means nothing to me, I've looked it up since and it means as someone has said cigarette papers for roll ups. Fortnight in the UK is the usual term for two weeks.
> 
> Don't assume everyone is as savvy as you are when it comes to the internet or that everyone understands the words to mean the same as you think, they don't. Yeah, 'I'm stupid' for not realising it was spam but how much worse to castigate someone for not knowing something and then not telling them. I may be a old fool but at least I would have been polite, explained the real nature of the message and warned the receiver not to click on the link to see what it is. A little courtesy and understanding goes a long way.


I've got to agree that the best way would be to delete thread with link and send a polite message explaining it. It's quite understandable not to know something which is aimed at a completely different target audience. Although I don't think the MT moderators have any bad intentions... I mean look at the fasting threads, same person each time but is still allowed on forum.

Summary:
I think it could have been dealt with better but there's no negative intentions.


----------



## CB Jones (May 13, 2018)

pdg said:


> Most common usage I can think of for "skins" is as a slang term for cigarette papers.
> 
> But, I don't know the context of the joke in question...
> 
> ...



Google Minecraft skins


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Google Minecraft skins




Sorry, still doesn't help as I  also don't know what minecraft is .

I'm a 64 year old Jewish woman living in the wilds of the Yorkshire Dales ie 20th century...just. We have slow internet, just past dial up. I can Google if I have the time to spend waiting for it to load or the patience.


----------



## Ryan_ (May 13, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry, still doesn't help as I  also don't know what minecraft is .
> 
> I'm a 64 year old Jewish woman living in the wilds of the Yorkshire Dales ie 20th century...just. We have slow internet, just past dial up. I can Google if I have the time to spend waiting for it to load or the patience.


Just to be clear:
A skin in a game is a customisation for something. Just makes an item have a different look.

Fortnite is a very popular game right now and a lot of people are using it to scam others, such as promising to give them a skin in fortnite, in return for something such as a payment.


----------



## CB Jones (May 13, 2018)

It’s a online game with its on world that allows players to create their own person to explore and build things, go on adventures and even do Combat in the Minecraft world.  They “mine” stuff to build with.

It’s pretty popular right now.

Disclaimer:  I never have played it..that just roughly my understanding of it


----------



## Ryan_ (May 13, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> It’s a online game with its on world that allows players to create their own person to explore and build things, go on adventures and even do Combat in the Minecraft world.  They “mine” stuff to build with.
> 
> It’s pretty popular right now.
> 
> Disclaimer:  I never have played it..that just roughly my understanding of it


You managed to make this sound similar to fortnite as well


----------



## CB Jones (May 13, 2018)

Not a big fan of sims games.

People get too involved in them. 

 Get out and enjoy real life


----------



## CB Jones (May 13, 2018)

Ryan_ said:


> You managed to make this sound similar to fortnite as well



They alll are just differ variations of the same thing


----------



## pdg (May 13, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Google Minecraft skins



I know what skins are with regard to applications, but what with reference to 'entering the season' I didn't infer that context.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2018)

Wow, thank you guys for that, it's a whole new world...literally. 

Is it called fortnite because it takes two weeks to learn it? 

so 'skins' doesn't mean fag papers then  ( English fag of course)


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2018)

pdg said:


> I know what skins are with regard to applications, but what with reference to 'entering the season' I didn't infer that context.



yep that got me as well, unless like here they can have every season in one day!


----------



## Ryan_ (May 13, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> They alll are just differ variations of the same thing


True
[QUOTE


pdg said:


> I know what skins are with regard to applications, but what with reference to 'entering the season' I didn't infer that context.


I'm not a fortnite player but i think they have challenges for items, like every 2 weeks, which is a new "season" or something like that


----------



## Tames D (May 13, 2018)

First thing that came to my mind was "Skins and Shirts",  LOL
I guess I defaulted to the old athlete in me.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 13, 2018)

To clarify the season, it's a term used in competitive games. In the same way there is a baseball or soccer (football) season for sports, there is a season for games.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2018)

You see, people here are really good at sorting things out. I've learnt a lot. Thank you everyone.


----------



## JR 137 (May 14, 2018)

When “skins” was mentioned earlier here, I thought the 90s high school/college slang usage - condoms.  It’s been a while since I’ve thought of that term for it.


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> When “skins” was mentioned earlier here, I thought the 90s high school/college slang usage - condoms.  It’s been a while since I’ve thought of that term for it.




Well exactly, that was actually my first thought! Certainly no 'season' for their use and if you're married once a fortnight is very optimistic for their use.


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 15, 2018)

I'll add in that In many games like those played on XBOX and Sony Playstation you can change the look of the human figure in the game that represents you. You can select male, female, black, white, Asian , different hair styles or clothes. It is very customizable. You are changing the "skin" of your game representation human.  You need to do this because Games are now on line and there can be an unlimited amount of players all over the globe playing and interacting with each other in the game at the same time. If you didn't customize your skin / look it would be confusing on who is who.

I should add the term has become popular and now is used for things like customizing the look of your phone screen.


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> I'll add in that In many games like those played on XBOX and Sony Playstation you can change the look of the human figure in the game that represents you. You can select male, female, black, white, Asian , different hair styles or clothes. It is very customizable. You are changing the "skin" of your game representation human.  You need to do this because Games are now on line and there can be an unlimited amount of players all over the globe playing and interacting with each other in the game at the same time. If you didn't customize your skin / look it would be confusing on who is who.
> 
> I should add the term has become popular and now is used for things like customizing the look of your phone screen.




Don't the games themselves offer these choices? From the very little I've seen of games I thought you got to choose your character etc. I must admit I don't understand how someone can sell these customisations to others ie how you use them etc. Completely wasted on me though isn't it! 
Thank you for the info.


----------



## pdg (May 15, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> I'll add in that In many games like those played on XBOX and Sony Playstation you can change the look of the human figure in the game that represents you. You can select male, female, black, white, Asian , different hair styles or clothes. It is very customizable. You are changing the "skin" of your game representation human.  You need to do this because Games are now on line and there can be an unlimited amount of players all over the globe playing and interacting with each other in the game at the same time. If you didn't customize your skin / look it would be confusing on who is who.
> 
> I should add the term has become popular and now is used for things like customizing the look of your phone screen.



As it seems to have been established this is the sort of 'skin' being discussed, the term in this context isn't new by any means.

I was making/downloading and applying skins to audacity media player on win98 at the turn of the century/millennium - and it wasn't even a new term then...


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 15, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Don't the games themselves offer these choices?


i am not a gamer or even a computer person.  i do have a 7yo son.  so i am learning as i go.
i am under the impression that these are on line games so maybe the game itself gives you a limited selection and you can then add through purchase, add ons and if you wanted to play the game as a purple haired female with rhinoceros horns wearing orange Buddhist robes ...you could do that.


----------



## JR 137 (May 15, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Don't the games themselves offer these choices? From the very little I've seen of games I thought you got to choose your character etc. I must admit I don't understand how someone can sell these customisations to others ie how you use them etc. Completely wasted on me though isn't it!
> Thank you for the info.


From what I understand, it’s as Hoshin described it.  You get basic options, and earn/pay for “cooler” stuff.  Why give it away if you can sell it? That’s the mentality.


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Why give it away if you can sell it? That’s the mentality.




Said the actress to the bishop................


----------

